# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Luminarias solares

## daniel78

Nueva alternativa para sus fundos 
.Poe Q1.jpg 
También tenemos Equipos de iluminación: Green light final.JPG 
Farolas de diferente tamaño. Tesla.JPG  *Sin costos extra a fin de mes.
Cero contaminación.*Temas similares: Artículo: Productores de banano del norte peruano diseñan y construyen balanzas solares invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc

----------

